# Going private at IVF Wales



## Sheena3 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi, I was hoping to be able to get self funded treatment at IVF Wales as I am no longer eligible for NHS treatment. I was reading somewhere though that they are not taking self funded patients at the moment. Can anyone tell me if this is true and if so is there any indication of how long this is likely to last. I live just 5 minutes walk from UHW so don't really want to travel to Llantrisant if I can help it. Plus having had a cycle with IVF Wales it feels less scarey to go there where it's all familiar.

Thanks
Sheena


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

Self funded cycles were stoped over a year ago. Due to the length of the waiting list it would be unlikely they will stRt again any time soon.


----------



## footie (Jun 16, 2013)

My wife was having her stimms appointment two weeks ago and overheard the receptionist saying about payment to someone who was obviously self funding so maybe? We have 4 embies so realistically we wont get our frozen go (find out tomorrow as we are due our day 3 transfer). I have sperm problems so have 2 vials fozen as they managed to get fresh on Monday. If ivfwales dont do self fundingthen it will be interesting to see how bupa or crgw can get that frozen sperm if I dont manAge to produce again!!!!!?


----------



## Vixxx (May 3, 2009)

Footie - There are specialist courier services that transport frozen sperm / eggs / embryos and it is a very straightforward process.  My frosties travelled from London to UHW and then to CRGW.

Sheena - I too live very close to UHW and did 3 cycles there, and then moved to Llantrisant for the last one - and never regretted it!

Good luck everyone


----------



## ammiebabes1920 (Mar 4, 2011)

i to am going to self fund but IVF wales arnt taking on as im aware they stopped due to amount and length of waiting list CRGW are amazing and are well worth the travel plus Jodie from IVFwales is now at CRGW to, we haven't had treatment at CRGW yet but went there for a private scan from our IVFwales cycle and they are fantastic very friendly and a lovely atmosphere when you enter the building xxx


----------

